# Wife moved in with Boyfriend, is this weird?



## paperclip

Hi All, 

Just wanted to ask every ones opinion of things. My divorce will be final in April. We have been separated for over 18 months and my wife started seeing this new guy 3 days after our separation begun. She finally moved in with her boyfriend last month with my daughter. 

Well when i dropped my daughter off at their apartment there were about 30 framed pictures of them hugging/kissing/ and a few taken with our daughter all over their apartment on pretty much every bare wall. I could see a few photos, but i would estimate there were 30 pictures of them together. Is this normal?

I am having a hard time getting over the loss of my family.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

this does seem a bit excessive, yes.

after i left my exw, within about 2 months, she moved a new boyfriend into our house so im not sure that that part is out of line for women who cheat.

it didnt bother me except he thought he shouldnt have to pay for staying in my house and i should continue paying the mortgage for him to live there :/

i also had no minor children as you do. that part does seem a bit out there for you.


----------



## hurtinme

My heart goes out to you mate, having your daughter should bring you aot of joy, when i left my 1 st marriage i saw my daughter as a ray of sunshine and she became my focus. Helped me through it i never spoilt her but done all kinds together. You aint lost your family mate u got some quality moments to look forward too enjoy, a know its hard and wish you luck. Ps forget bout the photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

3 days after the separation?

more likely she was cheating on you


----------



## In_The_Wind

Almostrecovered said:


> 3 days after the separation?
> 
> more likely she was cheating on you


:iagree:

I would be willing to bet that the same pattern will appear in the new relationship as well. My best advice would be for you to work on yourself and find fun things todo and enjoy yourself


----------



## PBear

You've been separated for 18 months, and your divorce is final in 2. At this point, I think your best bet is focusing on moving on. And that means not worrying about how many pictures of her and her new guy are on the walls of their shared apartment.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

Why do you even go in the apartment? Are your kids unable to walk on their own. Wait out at the car from now on.

She's moved on. Five years down the road, after the passion and newness of her new relationship wears off, she'll be right back to where she was before. 

Shake the dust from your sandals and don't look back.


----------



## paperclip

Thanks everyone for their posts. She was cheating as my posts are in the going thru divorce section. Basically I walked out on her when she refused to stop talking to other men. 

I guess it's hard to let go of that last glimpse of hope. 

Oh, and my daughter is under 5 years old. Hard to let her walk in by herself.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

Hey Paperclip,
I wish I knew what to say about the "loss of family" feeling. I know that to the core, and sympathize deeply. Ive been divorced since Sept 1 of last year, moved out of marital home in Nov. The ex has her new bf over every night at the old house, whether my daughter is with the ex for that week or not. Feels like someone stepping right into my life that was secretly given away from me to someone else, by the woman I trusted the most. Lift the middle finger of both hands and make that "NNNNNnnnnn" sound 2 inches from both of their faces.
Your kid is going to be fine, and this loser who cant figure out what a rebound relationship is or his present situation of being with the type of woman your exwife is,, is in for one helluva nightmare he is completely unaware of.
Enjoy the freedom from the type of woman your wife became, and focus on your kid. Mine is 10, and she is enjoying her time over at my house, whereas feels isolated at her moms, because her mom is busy trying to validate her new relationship at any cost possible. (30 pictures)..
Its silly really. The depth these people go to make their errors in judgement and choices, into something excusable and "meant to happen".. My ex takes more crap from this loser now than she ever took from me.. bye bye dignity.
I will tell you what though,, and its hard to believe at first but I feel 2000% better now, being away from that woman, and not responsible for anything of her life.. Ahh... freeeedom.....


----------



## bandit.45

She'll cheat on this guy too. A few years down the road he'll be coming to you for comfort and support after she kicks him in the nads.


----------



## paperclip

Yeah, Her boyfriend has a much younger brother that is 2 years older than my daughter. They are both younger than 7. Before my daughter moved in with her boyfriend to a new apartment (they were both living with their parents) whenever my ex wife went to see her boyfriend, our daughter would just play with his younger brother. They wouldn't necessarily have to play with her or watch her. She was off having fun with her friend. My daughter loves going over to play with him as well. However, she still has that emotional attachment to her mother. 

I am secretly hoping that her relationship with this kid lasts forever because my daughter would be crushed if her best friend left her life. 

It does make me sick thou that when every they are together they don't spend quality time with our daughter, they just have her play with each other.


----------



## ArmyofJuan

You need to get a girlfriend, then you won't care.


----------



## paperclip

ArmyofJuan said:


> You need to get a girlfriend, then you won't care.


Although that would certainly help to a point, The pain and hurt feelings I have won’t suddenly go away because I have another girl in my life. 

It would be unfair to another girl if I can’t give her 100% of me. I need to fix my self and move on before I “get a girlfriend”


----------



## carol

What is normal? Keep working on moving on. It is best for you and your daughter. Accept the feelings as normal and it will get better and easier. Unless it is bad for you daughter, you can't be concerned about your exs life, you need to be concerned with yours. focus on you and your daughter.

This might help: Divorce | Carol Ferguson




paperclip said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to ask every ones opinion of things. My divorce will be final in April. We have been separated for over 18 months and my wife started seeing this new guy 3 days after our separation begun. She finally moved in with her boyfriend last month with my daughter.
> 
> Well when i dropped my daughter off at their apartment there were about 30 framed pictures of them hugging/kissing/ and a few taken with our daughter all over their apartment on pretty much every bare wall. I could see a few photos, but i would estimate there were 30 pictures of them together. Is this normal?
> 
> I am having a hard time getting over the loss of my family.


----------

